# Micheldever RAF fuel depot June 2011



## tommo (Sep 13, 2011)

this was on the fall back list, stu said he had seen a report from this place not long ago and i have never heard of it till i got home and did some research, looks like phantom bish did a report in feb of this year though so sorry to cover old ground

its a good explore and massive site and even thought the pikeys have been in an done the usual there is still plenty to see, been looking round on the net for history and there an some mixed views on different things but trying to piece it together this is what im come up with, it may not be perfect and happy for others to put me right or help out with info 

*history*


> Micheldever RAF fuel depot was built in 1939 as a fuel/oil terminal during the war, bult in cuttings just down from the main train station this huge depot had 30 different size tanks all covered in a very large amount of concrete for protection, fuel was bought in by train in to the sidings then pumped in to which ever tank they needed to go, there looks like 4 main types of fuel where stored, Diesel Engine Road Vehicle (DERV) ( brown/yellow), Kerosene(blue) and premium fuel/ motor spirts (prem) (red), unleaded (green ) but some of these may have been a later thing added so not sure but there was also gas oil store there, each portal can be locke own with doors that slid across once the pipes have been disconnected but alot of the doors are now missing, there are verious buildings on site from fire and foam to security and admin buildings, later on in years there is reference to shell oil and minster fuel having something to do with the site but the final clean out of the tanks looks like march 1995 from what we found marked on some of them, now it just sits there empty but there also also reference to this place being on the reserve list still so it could one day be use again i guess, the main parts are there just the pumps an wiring will need sorting out the structure is very good.



any way visited with klempner 69 and waddy, it was roasting hot an trains flying past every couple of mins making it a little bit of a nightmare but other than that it was a good explore and finished the day of perfectly





*view from on top of the bunker *








*tanker loading area*



















*then on to walking down the sidings past all the tank portals and pumps*

























*tank portal with door missing*







*there are verious tunnels leading to stores, pumps and tanks*


----------



## klempner69 (Sep 13, 2011)

Lovely shots fella,twas a good little explore once we had found it!!Bloody greasy fence though eh.


----------



## tattooed (Sep 13, 2011)

Crackin shots and a cool place


----------



## tommo (Sep 13, 2011)

it was fella, we need to get out again soon


----------



## godzilla73 (Sep 13, 2011)

Good stuff. Those last few shots are peachy!
GDZ


----------



## Pincheck (Sep 13, 2011)

really interesting mate nice one


----------



## fluffy5518 (Sep 14, 2011)

Blimey mate i thought you were dead !!!! Nice to see you posting again !! This is by far the best report that i've seen on this location as i now know that there are tunnels and underground goodliness to be had - think a trip will be on the cards !! Keep in touch mate !! (...and you Stu !!)


----------



## Harry (Sep 14, 2011)

Nice report and great pictures!

I went their earlier in the year [ame]http://www.derelictplaces.co.uk/main/showthread.php?t=19091[/ame]


----------



## ® Andy (Sep 14, 2011)

Cool stuff guys! As a regular train user up that line, I've always pondered taking a look! Over the years I've watched it go from active to an inactive and then start getting used as a works yard. Always thought it looked promising.


----------



## King Al (Sep 14, 2011)

Super pics Tommo, looks like a good explore lots of pipey goodness


----------



## Black Shuck (Sep 14, 2011)

Crackin' shots guys, well done.


----------

